# Fast Freddie?



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

I saw a cyclist coming down the hill on upper Broadway in Oakland going faster than I have ever seen any rider there. Dark blue and white kit, he powered down Broadway. I think I saw Fred Rodriguez.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

rockridge said:


> I saw a cyclist coming down the hill on upper Broadway in Oakland going faster than I have ever seen any rider there. Dark blue and white kit, he powered down Broadway. I think I saw Fred Rodriguez.


Very likely. It's the long-steady-distance time of the season so I'm surprised he was blazing. Even when he's training hard for something, his training strategy is to ride slowly and for long times. Seems to work like a charm. Good lad, very down to earth.


----------



## rockridge (Nov 17, 2004)

It was downhill so he was just taking what the road gave him. Saw a picture of him with the staff of Montano Velo on FB so maybe he was headed that way.


----------

